# Karcher K2 chassis lance



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello everyone, long time no post.

After a busy busy few years of buying and selling houses to having a child, we've finally sorted our car situation out from chopping and changing all the time and agreeing on a combo. Oh..and the new house has a garage which I've swiftly made my own. So i'm Picking up where I left off.

I'm currently using a Karcher K2 Compact unit which works great for me and i'm Very happy with. Alas, I'm long for a underbody/chassis lance. A quick google search populated this

https://www.cleanstore.co.uk/produc...MI-eLur4uv3wIVzJztCh02GQslEAQYEyABEgIlTPD_BwE

My question is;

1. Are they any good? And..
2. What sort of money should I be expecting?


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

I've had one for several years. Its great for betting underneath the sills and difficult parts up wheel arches etc. I can also clean all the sides of both rear boxes which I can't clean with the standard lance.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I use this

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Karcher-...h=item2a47905c6e:g:Rn0AAOxy3cJTjIbk:rk:1:pf:0

:thumb:


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I need the extension with that at another £22.95.

I think clean your car sell one that fits for around £30.

Edit. Found it but can't remember the last time it was in stock:

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/underbody-pressure-washer-lance


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

That’s exactly what I’m after, I’ve bought plenty from CYC and never had a minutes trouble Shame it’s not in stock.


----------



## steely dan (Dec 13, 2007)

Well worth the cost .
I've had one ,and used it a lot , for about seven years now .
It makes cleaning the underside much easier .
Get one .


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

gargreen7 said:


> Hello everyone, long time no post.
> 
> After a busy busy few years of buying and selling houses to having a child, we've finally sorted our car situation out from chopping and changing all the time and agreeing on a combo. Oh..and the new house has a garage which I've swiftly made my own. So i'm Picking up where I left off.
> 
> ...


I've one which don't use. Not the best condition, but works okay if you're not sure about buying a new one - if you fancy swapping for something ?

Can get you a photo of it over weekend if you wish...


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

I have one and couldn't do without it, as people have said great for under sill, wheel arches and underside of wheels.

Didn't know it was two pieces:thumb:


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

Don't forget Halfords do a price match, so find it online then check stock in local stores.


----------

